# PATTAYA | Park Plaza Waterfront Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*PATTAYA | Waterfront Suites & Residences Pattaya*

Waterfront Suites & Residences Pattaya is comprised of 50 total floors with an emphasis on larger units. 



Unit sizes range from 44 square meters up to a walloping 686 square meter top floor penthouse, with 9 choices in between designed to fit every budget. 



Duplex units are the norm here instead of a rarity, and views are attractive and unique from every part of the building. 



Waterfront is easy to look at and even easier to fall in love with, and is quickly becoming a top seller for the Pattaya high end real estate market. 



Waterfront is landlocked by public and government land on all 4 sides making it the only property in the city that can offer a 100% guarantee that nothing will build nearby, nor will any of its beautiful sea view condos have their views surprisingly blocked by a future project.


----------

